# Speedlight for portraits?



## MrsLittle (Mar 2, 2012)

Do you think it's overkill if someone uses a speedlight for outdoor portraits versus full natural light? I love the look and results I get when photographing with my SL, even in the golden hours. Does anybody else do this?


----------



## MTVision (Mar 2, 2012)

MrsLittle said:
			
		

> Do you think it's overkill if someone uses a speedlight for outdoor portraits versus full natural light? I love the look and results I get when photographing with my SL, even in the golden hours. Does anybody else do this?



I think lots of people do this. 

If you like the look and the results then go for it.


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 2, 2012)

Do whatever works best for you and your style. Some people won't shoot anything other than natural light, others take strobes and reflectors out with them. IMO strobes are great for outdoor lighting as long as you get them off camera and use either a diffuser, soft box, or an umbrella.


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 2, 2012)

I use flash 95% of the time regardless if I'm outdoors or indoors. 
Outdoors, since it is the topic, if I'm by the building, I often bounce the flash into the building. At other times I use OCF. It is really about the look you're trying to get.


----------



## MrsLittle (Mar 2, 2012)

Cool! That makes me feel a little better, since I am always tempted to take my SL out during midday photos and don't want to feel like a fool. I do take it off the camera as well, even if I'm only holding it a foot away from my camera with a tiny softbox diffuser over it.


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 2, 2012)

No worries, you have the right idea. Flash is essential to overpower the sun or to add fill-light if you are in the shade (which you should be during mid-day).


----------



## MrsLittle (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't even like to shoot in the shade. I have become well aware how flat that lighting appears without a fill.


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 2, 2012)

All you're doing with a flash is you adding another tool to _draw_ your subject with light.


----------



## MrsLittle (Mar 2, 2012)

That last time I did a some photos for friends using my flash, I got hack about it being a "rookie mistake". I put the SL down for a while and started using only Natural light outdoors but then found my photos to be very boring.


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 2, 2012)

MrsLittle said:


> I don't even like to shoot in the shade. I have become well aware how flat that lighting appears without a fill.



Hence the fill light (i.e., strobe, speed light, etc). You can also use a strobe in conjunction with a reflector. If you position the subject on the edge of the shade you can reflect some warm light onto them via the reflector while using a diffused speed light for fill, definition, etc.

There is nothing wrong with shooting in the direct sun either, as long as you know how to position the subject and can properly fill in the shadows.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree 1000% with IgsEMT... fill flash is something I use a lot. It gives good definition, and will make colors pop in a very nice way. Done properly, I really doubt that most people can tell you used it.. except maybe for a well defined catchlight in the eyes.


----------



## MrsLittle (Mar 2, 2012)

You're right, fudge what other people think. Learning to use strobes properly is trickier than I ever thought it would be but I am trying my darndest to get better and make it look natural.


----------



## delko (Mar 4, 2012)

For me it depends on the location amd the time of day.

I usssualy prefer natural soft light like in the late afternoon....

But the one morning i did a photoshoot with my sis and was in shade and hate to use my 430 ex and a self fabricate light diffuser ,

Which was an old lamp head  with a cotton piece of cloth


----------



## travisPIETSCH (Mar 4, 2012)

i always shoot with flashes in natural light it adds a great effect, heres one example. i have alot more examples on my flickr you can see



EriK by  Travis Pietsch, on  Flickr


----------



## MrsLittle (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful work Travis! I'm seriously in awe of some of your photos.


----------



## travisPIETSCH (Mar 5, 2012)

MrsLittle said:


> Beautiful work Travis! I'm seriously in awe of some of your photos.



thanks! i really appreciate it! do you have a flickr? and heres anotherexamle of combining natural light with strobes i just took this weekend of my family.
i used my alienbees ab1600 with a 47" octabox camera right for some soft natural looking light



The Fam by Travis Pietsch, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 5, 2012)

Shot yesterday afternoon in total blowout FL sun, attempted a save with fill camera left


----------



## MReid (Mar 5, 2012)

The worse the light is the more I use flash.
Midday or green shaded park light I always use flash, speedlight with a 42" shoot through umbrella style softbox.

Evenings when the light is great I usually, I shoot natural and stay out of green shadow park light.

It is just different look...shoot what you like.


----------



## MrsLittle (Mar 6, 2012)

I decided to try out some shots in the afternoon with a speedlight. I took a snapshot of my sons in my backyard.

Bare SL camera left. Once my softbox comes in, I will try it with my alienbee.




DSC_3693_edited-2 by Lily Belle Photos, on Flickr


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 7, 2012)

Decent. Background is a little over exposed. Maybe tone down the exposure some.


----------



## MrsLittle (Mar 7, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Decent. Background is a little over exposed. Maybe tone down the exposure some.



This was merely a snapshot. I would never do a photoshoot in my backyard with a dirty trampoline. LOL


----------



## travisPIETSCH (Mar 7, 2012)

MrsLittle said:


> Beautiful work Travis! I'm seriously in awe of some of your photos.


thanks that means alot!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Speedlight portraits? OK...  natural light and a OC SB900 with a bounce card





hannah by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


Indoors..... OC Sb-900 with large bounce card




Unknown Lovely at Xmas Party by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MrsLittle (Mar 7, 2012)

Is that your cute daughter? My son turns into a strawberry whenever he runs around in the sun too. Thanks for posting, I like!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 7, 2012)

MrsLittle said:


> Is that your cute daughter? My son turns into a strawberry whenever he runs around in the sun too. Thanks for posting, I like!



No.. just a friends daughter at the park! Hot day.. and she was actually sweaty (that is why her eyelashes are wet).. and she was very flushed!  Thanks...


----------



## Spoe (Mar 7, 2012)

speedlights for outdoor portraits? never leave home without 'em 

single sb-80dx for fill shooting into a falling sun..






SAF_4848 by Spoe70, on Flickr


----------



## Tiberius47 (May 6, 2012)

MrsLittle said:


> Do you think it's overkill if someone uses a speedlight for outdoor portraits versus full natural light? I love the look and results I get when photographing with my SL, even in the golden hours. Does anybody else do this?



No, it's not overkill.

The reason it is done is to fill in the dark shadows caused by direct sunlight.


----------

